# Engine mount bracket bolts



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

Also posted this in technical, but no response.. 

So I removed my engine mount bracket when I replaced my timing belt, and I'd just like to confirm all the tty bolts I've got for it, as there's lots of different information all over the web. 

Two mount to body bolts - 30ft/lbs + 1/4 turn 
Two mount to bracket bolts - 74ft/lbs 
Really long bracket to block bolt - 33ft/lb as seen in the picture below 

What I can't seem to find, is the torque for the other two smaller bolts as seen in the picture connecting the bracket to the block. I even went through my Bentley manual and couldn't find it in there either. 

Does anybody know it? 

Thanks!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The German torque spec. :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> The German torque spec. :laugh:


 Good'n'tight !!! 

They are 33 ft/lbs!


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Good'n'tight !!!
> 
> They are 33 ft/lbs!


 I figured it out some time last night. 
But I went to bolt the mount to it, and what do you know, there's no threads in the bracket. 
Looks like whoever did the belt before me stripped it out on both holes. 
Not to mention how lucky I am the engine never fell out. 
So i had to take it all back apart again, am I going to need to buy all seven bolts again for the mount and bracket since I had to take them back out? 

I really didn't need this.. I needed this car done yesterday. 
I have to get it done by the 26th or I won't have a way to work.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I'm confused. All three bracket holes are pass through, meaning they're not threaded. The threads are in the block. And no, you don't need to rebuy the bolts, just use what you have.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I would re-use the bolts. It's not like you started the car up yet. This is the first I've heard of the threads stripping in the bracket, though. I hope you can find one cheap. 

Edit: Oh, and that bracket is a royal pain to get out, in my experience. I've always done the TB by working around it.


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

20v master said:


> I'm confused. All three bracket holes are pass through, meaning they're not threaded. The threads are in the block. And no, you don't need to rebuy the bolts, just use what you have.


 It wasn't the three holes that bolt the bracket to the block. 
It was the two 18mm bolts that bolt the mount to the bracket


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

ALMSTT said:


> It wasn't the three holes that bolt the bracket to the block.
> It was the two 18mm bolts that bolt the mount to the bracket


 You can either tap up to a larger bolt or helicoil them if you don't want to replace the bracket. That sucks, good luck. :beer:


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

20v master said:


> You can either tap up to a larger bolt or helicoil them if you don't want to replace the bracket. That sucks, good luck. :beer:


 I'm probably going to tap it and run a larger bolt. 
I don't have time to run all over town /hoping/ that someone will have a helicoil in m12x1.5x65


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

ALMSTT said:


> I'm probably going to tap it and run a larger bolt.
> I don't have time to run all over town /hoping/ that someone will have a helicoil in m12x1.5x65


 Technically, you wouldn't need that length, only the 12x1.5, but yes, being that it's a motor mount it's not the best solution. I'm not a fan of helicoils and it's much easier to tap up to a larger bolt.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*also Important*

Bentley clearly says they should be replaced as new. 

They are stretch to yield. 
Re-using them would result in incorrect torque specs and the threads possibly ripping out of the cast aluminum mounts. 

Yes, they are a P.I.A!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

sciroccohal said:


> Bentley clearly says they should be replaced as new.
> 
> They are stretch to yield.
> Re-using them would result in incorrect torque specs and the threads possibly ripping out of the cast aluminum mounts.


 And VWOA and AOA also say that your trans and diff fluid are "lifetime" and your timing belt and tensioner will last to 105K miles. Do you believe that too? Yes, every bolt in the car is torque to yield, but it's not practical to replace them all every time. I've never replaced a motor mount bolt and didn't rip the mounts out when cutting high 1.6 60' launches and trapping at close to 130mph with my GTI. Do as you and your wallet see fit.


----------



## ALMSTT (Feb 28, 2012)

20v master said:


> And VWOA and AOA also say that your trans and diff fluid are "lifetime" and your timing belt and tensioner will last to 105K miles. Do you believe that too? Yes, every bolt in the car is torque to yield, but it's not practical to replace them all every time. I've never replaced a motor mount bolt and didn't rip the mounts out when cutting high 1.6 60' launches and trapping at close to 130mph with my GTI. Do as you and your wallet see fit.


 
I mean, I get what he's saying.. 
But these bolts are technically new. 
Bought them yesterday, put them in, then took them out about 30 minutes later when I found the bracket was stripped.


----------

